# Its been awhile... Halloween pics



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone! Its been awhile since I have been on but all is well. Stanley is healthy and doing well. He just had his yearly vet visit and everything went well. Here are some updated pictures of the Stan man.



























Stanley & I


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

awww great pics,what a great idea! thanks for sharing them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Stanley looks *terrific!!*

Great pictures!

The gang and I send *Halloween* *Greetings!*

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi with MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

A shiny healthy pigeon with a good posture  always a merry to watch


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love Stanley and the decorations!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Great Halloween pics! Stanley is so shiny and pretty!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Such festive and warm looking pictures. Stanley is lucky to have you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! Great pics! Thank you! Both you and Stanley are looking lovely!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a handsome pij.
Great pics. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Stanley is LOOK ..ing GOOD! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are great pictures, and Stanley is looking great. I too think that he is one lucky little guy. Hope you have a great Halloween. Will Stanley be passing out the candy this year? LOL. Thanks for coming by with the pics.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments! Halloween is Stanley's favorite holiday!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine too! Hope you all have a good one!


----------

